# Tn75a



## rupert (Apr 18, 2014)

I have a New Holland TN75A. The Tach., fuel gauge and hour meter have all quit. All fuses check good and have power to fuse box. Anybody encountered this problem? Any Suggestions on how to check the instrument cluster?


----------



## Greatsnowy (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm not familiar with the rig but , when 3 gauges go at a time , I'd be looking for a common ground which isn't grounding .


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

The tach and hour meter are driven by the same mechanism. If your tractor has cable drive for this function, the inner cable may be broken. Often times, the tach has frozen up causing the cable to break. If you have a broken cable, check that the tach is free to rotate before replacing the cable. 

Beyond power or ground problems as suggested above, the fuel gauge has a float mechanism in the fuel tank that may be broken.


----------



## waynebard (Oct 24, 2015)

I recently bought a 2005 NH TN75A. It's in almost new condition. But I cannot adjust the lift arm high/low limits. The Lift Arm Height Limit Adjustment. The "tabs" on the Rotating Sector aren't long enough to contact the roller on the lever which goes to the cable to the hyd valve. Anyone have this problem. It is all original.


----------

